# What If? Coming to home video Nov 25th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

(cover art pending


The Critically-Acclaimed Comedy Starring Daniel Radcliffe & Zoe Kazan 

WHAT IF


On Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD Nov. 25

Special Features Include “Behind the Scenes of What If,” 
Four Vignettes & Deleted Scenes




CULVER CITY, Calif. (Oct. 2, 2014) – Daniel Radcliffe (Harry Potter), Zoe Kazan (Ruby Sparks) and Adam Driver (“Girls”) star in CBS Films’ WHAT IF, coming to Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD on Nov. 25 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. In this modern comedy about romance, friendship and everything in between, WHAT IF tells the story about Wallace (Radcliffe) and Chantry (Kazan), 
a pair of 20-somethings, trying to figure out what they mean to each other and what they might become.

Bonus features include the “Blurred Lines” vignette, in which the cast and filmmakers explore the 
film’s themes and talk about their experience shooting this modern love story. Also included is the 
“Opposites Attract” vignette, letting fans hear from the cast and crew on the dynamics between Chantry and Wallace, as well as their hilarious friends. Exclusively available on Blu-ray are deleted scenes and two additional vignettes: “A Modern Love Story” introduces viewers to the entire cast, and 
“Behind the Scenes of What If” features cast and filmmakers in an 18-minute in-depth discussion on the film’s production. 

Directed by Michael Dowse (Goon) from the highly sought after script by Elan Mastai (The Samaritan), WHAT IF boasts an ensemble cast of hip up-and-coming talent, including Megan Park (The Secret Life of the American Teenager), Mackenzie Davis (That Awkward Moment), Oona Chaplin (Game of Thrones) and Rafe Spall (Prometheus). 

Elan Mastai’s screenplay is based on the stage play Toothpaste and Cigars by T.J. Dawe & Michael Rinaldi. David Gross of No Trace Camping (Goon) produces with Macdara Kelleher of Fastnet Films and 
André Rouleau of Caramel Films. Jesse Shapira, Jeff Arkuss, Hartley Gorenstein, Michael Dowse, 
Patrice Theroux, Bryan Gliserman, Mark Costa, Ford Oelman and Marc Stephenson are executive producers.

Synopsis: 
WHAT IF is the story of medical school dropout Wallace (Daniel Radcliffe), who’s been repeatedly burned, by bad relationships. So while everyone around him, including his friend Allan (Adam Driver), seems to be finding the perfect partner (Mackenzie Davis), Wallace decides to put his love life on hold. It is then that he meets Chantry (Zoe Kazan), an animator who lives with her longtime boyfriend Ben (Rafe Spall). 
Wallace and Chantry form an instant connection, striking up a close friendship. Still, there is no denying the chemistry between them, leading the pair to wonder, “what if” the love of your life is actually your best friend? The ensemble romantic comedy co-stars Megan Park and Oona Chaplin.

Blu-ray & DVD Bonus Features:
•	Two Vignettes
o	Blurred Lines - Hear from the actors and filmmakers as they explore the themes of What If and talk about their experience shooting a modern love story
o	Opposites Attract – Hear from the cast and crew on the ups and downs of Chantry and Wallace, and become acquainted with their hilarious friends 

Blu-ray Exclusives:
•	3 Deleted Scenes
•	Two Additional Vignettes:
o	Behind the Scenes of “What If” - Filmmakers and cast talk through the film’s production
o	A Modern Love Story - Daniel Radcliffe and Zoe Kazan setup the story and the filmmakers introduce us to the rest of the cast

WHAT IF has a running time of ~ 97 minutes, & is rated PG-13 for sexual content, including references throughout, partial nudity & language.


----------

